# 20 guage shotgun for 16 yr old girl?



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Whats a shotgun a 16 yr old girl can handle. I'm wondering about the Ithaca model 37 20 guage (pump). Is it light enough at 6 1/2 lbs?, etc???


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Model 37 is perfect. The Model 37 loads from under the reciever and it is some what more difficult to verify if it is loaded but other than that it's perfect. If you are concerned about recoil get a gas operated auto loader but the Model 37 should be perfect.


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

Berreta made a nice little youth model a303 a while back.
It was used at a club I used to belong to to teach kids and small women. Everyone seemed to like shooting it. 
Here's one: http://www.gunsamerica.com/90528744...ders/Hunting/303_Youth_20_gauge_24_barrel.htm

Seems pretty expensive but I'm sure you could find one for less if you looked around.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Get that young lady a semi-auto. My 9 y/o boy shoots his with ease.CZ720 youth with 5 choke tubes for $400 at Michi-gun last year.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd rather not get a youth model since who knows how long she'll be interested in shooting & I may use it myself someday; thats why I'm thinking about the Ithica model 37 featherlight and I'm thinking my wife will probably want to shoot, also. I know the autoloader has less recoil, but I'm a little leary about not knowing whats in the magazine (especially if my wife's shooting, lol) & thats why I'm leaning toward a pump. I'm thinking (and I may be wrong) that a single barrel, rather than an O/U or SxS is the way to go for a beginner.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Franchi 48 AL They make it in a short stock model with 12 1/2" L.O.P. and 5.4 Lbs.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I would have here go and shoulder a bunch of different guns and see what fits her best. 

I would also go with a semi for the reduced recoil. . . . a light pump can really kick with some mag 20 gauge loads.

Not sure what you are looking to spend? But there are some good semis out there that will last her a lifetime for under $1000.

I really like my wife's Beretta 3901 Statesman, picked it up from Dick's for $454 plus $80 back in scorecard points. . .they usually sell for around $800, but keep your eye out.


----------



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 1100 standard, 20 gauge. Doesn't kick hard at all, and is not heavy.
I have around 15 shotguns(including an Ithaca 20 gauge), and the 1100 is far & away my favorite..


Amy


----------



## MD BLACK DUCK (Aug 2, 2009)

20ga is fine..look at an auto gun...less recoile


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

My daughter has shot her Browning BPS 20 guage since she was 12 and never had a problem. This her last year at 14 years old.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

sgc said:


> Whats a shotgun a 16 yr old girl can handle. I'm wondering about the Ithaca model 37 20 guage (pump). Is it light enough at 6 1/2 lbs?, etc???


For what quarry, Deer, Turkey, Waterfowl, Upland???


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Amy1976 said:


> I have a 1100 standard, 20 gauge. Doesn't kick hard at all, and is not heavy.
> I have around 15 shotguns(including an Ithaca 20 gauge), and the 1100 is far & away my favorite..
> 
> 
> Amy


x2 on the 1100. They are one of the lighter recoiling guns out there and you can find good deals on older ones all over.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

sgc said:


> I know the autoloader has less recoil, but I'm a little leary about not knowing whats in the magazine (especially if my wife's shooting, lol) & thats why I'm leaning toward a pump.


 Pumps and Autos have indentical magazine tube construction. the pump is manual/mechanical feed system, the autos use gas (or inertia) to forward shells.
you can also mag stop on some autos (only one shell ) and you can eject unused shells almost as fast as a pump.

I also highly recommend auto guns for youths/light framed shooters. nothing is softer shooting. it's just physics and they got laws... and you can't break the laws! 



sgc said:


> I'm thinking (and I may be wrong) that a single barrel, rather than an O/U or SxS is the way to go for a beginner.


like I said above, to do this would be to swing the pendulum the other way. nothing would be more abusive than a single shot. too light (weight helps with recoil) and all that energy goes into the shooter.


Beretta 391's get a big thumbs up. Quality and performance that's worth the money. 1100 is good too, the beretta is a tad bit more but it also has a few more features than the remington.

I bought a 391 20ga. for my 9 yr old nephew and the boss (she, who must be obeyed!) to shoot


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Is the 1100 a longer gun than a pump (both with 28 inch barrels)? Also, whats the weight on the 1100 20 guage with 28 " barrel?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

depends on models you're comparing, but I'd have to say a rem 870 pump and an 1100 would have same overall length and most probably the same length of pull, stock.


typically, the 20's come in shorter barrel lengths. I maybe wrong, but the "std" length is 26" with 28", 24" being other viable options. on the specialty guns (like tricked out sporting clays guns) you can get 30" barrels even 32".


my $.02 is a 

Ber 391 or Browning Hunter, 26" barrel

spend another $30 and get an aftermarket LIMBSAVER butt plate. you'd be amazed at how much the recoil is reduced with this combo (auto and a limbsaver pad)


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> For what quarry, Deer, Turkey, Waterfowl, Upland???


This is an important question.



sgc said:


> I'd rather not get a youth model since who knows how long she'll be interested in shooting & I may use it myself someday; thats why I'm thinking about the Ithica model 37 featherlight and I'm thinking my wife will probably want to shoot, also. I know the autoloader has less recoil, but I'm a little leary about not knowing whats in the magazine (especially if my wife's shooting, lol) & thats why I'm leaning toward a pump. I'm thinking (and I may be wrong) that a single barrel, rather than an O/U or SxS is the way to go for a beginner.


Double barrel is great for upland birds but pump may be better for deer in my opinion.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

sgc said:


> I'd rather not get a youth model since who knows how long she'll be interested in shooting & I may use it myself someday; thats why I'm thinking about the Ithica model 37 featherlight and I'm thinking my wife will probably want to shoot, also. I know the autoloader has less recoil, but I'm a little leary about not knowing whats in the magazine (especially if my wife's shooting, lol) & thats why I'm leaning toward a pump. I'm thinking (and I may be wrong) that a single barrel, rather than an O/U or SxS is the way to go for a beginner.


A word of caution. A gun that doesn't fit her will surely temper her enthusiasm. Be less concerned about it fitting you.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Amy1976 said:


> I have a 1100 standard, 20 gauge. Doesn't kick hard at all, and is not heavy.
> I have around 15 shotguns(including an Ithaca 20 gauge), and the 1100 is far & away my favorite..
> 
> 
> Amy


What Amy said 
I have an older 1100 LT 20 with a 26" IMP CYL choke that I picked up for my wife to shoot. Both my boys grew up shooting it and could hit clays right away. The wife doesnt shoot anymore but it did fit her pretty good. 5'5" 150 at the time. I will never sell it since its such an all around gun.

High lights in my book are: Zero kick, points like a dream at flying targets, shoots slugs the same way. I shoot it chasing roosters in the fall because its so light to carry compared to 12 ga autos. Worth every penny I paid and then some. A#1 gun for newbies, kids, women, etc etc


----------



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

My 1100 standard, w/ a 28 inch vented rib barrel weighs in at 8 pounds.(just weighed it)

I can't say enough good things about this gun. I do have a slug barrel for it also, but it's just an all purpose, nice little gun. I even shoot trap w/ mine.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

sgc said:


> I'd rather not get a youth model since who knows how long she'll be interested in shooting & I may use it myself someday; thats why I'm thinking about the Ithica model 37 featherlight and I'm thinking my wife will probably want to shoot, also. I know the autoloader has less recoil, but I'm a little leary about not knowing whats in the magazine (especially if my wife's shooting, lol) & thats why I'm leaning toward a pump. I'm thinking (and I may be wrong) that a single barrel, rather than an O/U or SxS is the way to go for a beginner.


 
With what I highlighted in red. Makes me think she needs firearm handling training. You should not be leary, worried, or concerned about the person handling a firearm. If you are then you will never be comfortable in the field with that person. 

So before you get her a firearm. Maybe you should get her educated on proper firearm handling. 

I would not buy anyone a firearm until I was comfortable with them handling one. 

As for a firearm. A youth model 870 20 gauge would be perfect for her. If you want to take her deer hunting or bird hunting, or rabbit hunting. It would work perfect for it. You can get an 870 youth 20 gauge combo for a good price new. 

You can also go with the mossberg youth model 500 20 gauge as well. You can aslo get the mossberg in a combo package.

You can also get a limbsaver gel pad for the stock. That will help with recoil. But if the user holds the firearm properly recoil should not be an issue.


----------



## KEN WES. (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd take her out to the store and have her try shouldering a few different guns, or better yet see if you could borrow some from friends and see what fits and shoots better for her. I bought my daugther a youth 870 when she was 12 and she still uses it for rabbits, skeet, and plate shoots at age 23. but she's about 5'3" if your daugther is on the taller side like 5'9" or more then a full size gun might be better. 
As a side note my daugther's other shotgun is an 870 super-mag 12ga and she ran me out of 3.5" shells duck and goose hunting last year.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I have learned something today. They now have compact 870 and mossberg 500 out on the market. I don't know what the difference is. But there is Youth, Compact and then the full size shotguns on the market now.


----------



## BLS (Dec 12, 2007)

bigcountrysg said:


> I have learned something today. They now have compact 870 and mossberg 500 out on the market. I don't know what the difference is. But there is Youth, Compact and then the full size shotguns on the market now.


I just bought my 11 year old boy a mossberg 500 youth camo combo at Franks for 350. The 500 was my first gun and I wish I still had it at times. Yes it is cheaper than the Rem. but for what a kid is going to beat it up I wouldn't spend the extra cash. This thing can handle 3" shells and it has a 22" bird barrell with a 24" rifled slug barrell and it is full camo so he can't mess it up too bad. Can't wait till Sep. 1st so he can try it out on the geese.


----------



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree get a youth a mossberg they can bet the heck out of it. It makes a difference if the kids there to hunt or worried about hurting a pretty gun. Plus I bought a mossberg for my step son when he started hunting. Call around and see if anyone has a mossberg 500 Bantam or Super Bantam. These are the youth guns. Good Luck!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

get her a heavy semi auto, low recoil, lower the heavier the weapon. Also might consider a sweet 16, nice browning semin auto but a bit pricey.


----------

